

Ask HN: How do you recommend I implement a dual boot PC? - cammil

Given the usual nature of discussions here, I was reluctant to post this question. However, given your undoubted experience, honesty and general helpfulness, I thought, why not? ...<p>I currently use windows 7, but want to move to using linux at home. I don't know the first thing about dual booting, but it seems to me to be the best option.<p>I like the idea of having two physically separate OSs. It just seems like a good idea though, I have nothing factual with which to base that opinion.<p>I'm happy to buy a separate hard drive. I also have no idea about what constitutes a better hard drive (other than the obvious more disk space =&#62; better).<p>I have played with VirtualBox, but that seems like a way to test and learn Linux, rather than use it properly.<p>I am going to be using primarily for software development, and in particular getting used to the environment which I use for my web servers. I also want to use the linux os for anything that is not explicitly better in windows (currently for me that means graphic design and occasional MS office dependent work).<p>I would be very grateful for any advice you may have.
======
mhd
Actually, running it in a VirtualBox session shouldn't really be totally ruled
out. Having said that, there's no real sorcery needed to do a dual boot
system. Grab a linux distro CD/USB Image, preferably the one your usual
servers are running, and go.

I'm not too sure about the capabilities of some installer programs, so you
might need to run something like PartedMagic [1] to create the necessary space
on your hard drive first.

1: <http://partedmagic.com/doku.php>

